# Impossible parallel parking!



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Impossible parallel parking, but this guy managed to do only in New York!






*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

saw that on tv what kind a car is that? sentra? wish they didn't fast forward it to see how long it took the driver


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

He also damaged that minivan, can see it rocking back and forth.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> He also damaged that minivan, can see it rocking back and forth.


noticed that too. talk about hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit,hit and run!


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

if you think thats bad check this out


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

mrobson said:


> if you think thats bad check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

those people are all bastards with zero respect for other people's property. Its people like that who ruin driving, let alone parking for people like me daily!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy crow I would loooosee it if someone did that to my car...

Do they get snow that bad in NY?? ewww...


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a fail parallel park, he hit that van a million times.


----------

